# DFS causing Windows explorer to hang on Terminal server



## jcswengros (Jul 23, 2008)

When navigating DFS shares from a terminal server session, windows explorer runs slow and hangs w/o any error messages. this issue appears when using "back" or "up folder" in windows explorer (after 2 or 3 folder changes) 
and some times the delay is so bad that when you add a new file or folder it wont appear on your screen until you exit the share and then re-enter the share. 

Navigating via \\servername\sharename runs longer than navigating via \\Namespace\Sharename, before hanging up windows explorer (but not much) 

I have (2) Win2k3 r2 x64 DC's / File servers running DFS-R 
and (2) Win2k3 r2 x64 Terminal servers 

this issue does not appear on XP-Pro PC's whether browsing via \\servername\share name or Namespace\sharename 

I would chuck DFS but they want to use it to manage shares between multiple sites 
I have tried using traget shares vs folder shares, sharing files off the Terminal servers, removing replication... nothing helps
please help


----------



## mgth (Sep 19, 2008)

I got approx the same problem :
when users open a dfs share, they can browse it until they close the window. Process monitor show that explorer keep on writing every seconds to \\serveur\pipe\netdfs

I have to kill explorer to get it working again.

The solution I found witch is not very satisfying is to enable the "classical interface" (I don't know if it is the good translation from french) in GPO.
You can swap from the menu tools/folder options, first option to classical

hop that helps.
Mathieu


----------



## angelab (Apr 5, 2010)

This worked for me, thank you mgth!

Group policy, User Config, Admin, Windows Explorer, Turn on Classic Shell

Terminal Server sessions were locking up if a user tried to access their home folder (on a dfs share) more than once in a short period of time.


----------

